# Board game about the Reformation



## Scott (Aug 24, 2008)

I have not played it, but this looks interesting:

Here I Stand

Anyone played it? 

Scott


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweetness.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks.

This is the first board game I have wanted in a long time.

Despite the promotional summary non-transliteration of Mr Calvin's first name ("Jean"), this looks fun. Maybe a party activity with Arminian influenced, dispensational, noncreedal friends!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, just don't play it on Sunday! 

Did you see that it takes 360 minutes to play? YIKES! I don't have that kind of time to devote to a board game!


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a few games of that length. Needless to say, they don't get played much.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 24, 2008)

I own this game, and have not found anyone to play it with. 

It was given to me by a guy who works with my dad. He's a major history buff and author who's now studying Luther. He knows I'm a protestant ministry student, so...

I read the rules, looks interesting. Lots of historical perspective. If you are the Lutheran or the Catholic player, you can play the Luther vs. Eck debate!


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2008)

CharlieJ said:


> I own this game, and have not found anyone to play it with.
> 
> It was given to me by a guy who works with my dad. He's a major history buff and author who's now studying Luther. He knows I'm a protestant ministry student, so...
> 
> I read the rules, looks interesting. Lots of historical perspective. If you are the Lutheran or the Catholic player, you can play the Luther vs. Eck debate!



I noticed something about being able to play by email or play by something called Cyberboard. Perhaps we could get a Puritanboard group game like that going. Being able to play turns online would obviate the problem of game length (like playing chess by email or whatever).


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 25, 2008)

CharlieJ said:


> I own this game, and have not found anyone to play it with.
> 
> It was given to me by a guy who works with my dad. He's a major history buff and author who's now studying Luther. He knows I'm a protestant ministry student, so...
> 
> I read the rules, looks interesting. Lots of historical perspective. If you are the Lutheran or the Catholic player, you can play the Luther vs. Eck debate!





You might consider having a dinner party with this as a feature. If it really takes 6 hours something like play 2 hours, full dinner, play 2 hours, go for a walk, play 2 more hours with a consolation gift to everyone who plays!

This could be a lot of fun- like for example Trivial Pursuit, etc.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 25, 2008)

Scott said:


> Being able to play turns online would obviate the problem of game length (like playing chess by email or whatever).



Yeah, I do that too. I'm so geeky...

But, I'm up for Here I Stand online sometime if we can figure it out.


----------

